# Mail



## Hollypop1986 (Jul 27, 2013)

Does the mail system work? Does anyone receive mail in Mexico? I mailed my husband's Bible to him almost 3 weeks ago and he still hasn't received it. It cost $20 to send the thing, plus I had to pay a small tariff on the value of the Bible,just for it to get lost! :-/ Around the same time he mailed me some papers for the baby's passport, and I still haven't received them either. About 2 weeks ago, I mailed him some paperwork, sent it registered mail, paid $15 to get a tracking number, and it's lost. Can't be found. Is this just the way it is?


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

Hollypop1986 said:


> Does the mail system work? Does anyone receive mail in Mexico? I mailed my husband's Bible to him almost 3 weeks ago and he still hasn't received it. It cost $20 to send the thing, plus I had to pay a small tariff on the value of the Bible,just for it to get lost! :-/ Around the same time he mailed me some papers for the baby's passport, and I still haven't received them either. About 2 weeks ago, I mailed him some paperwork, sent it registered mail, paid $15 to get a tracking number, and it's lost. Can't be found. Is this just the way it is?


Most stuff gets delivered eventually in both directions, but it is slow. Mexican companies don't depend on the mail. They use private delivery services or hire people to deliver (e.g. electric and water bills). 

It is too early to assume your mail is lost. Six weeks is not unusual.


----------



## Hollypop1986 (Jul 27, 2013)

Oh my... Okay, I may be there before it arrives then! Haha...


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

You have heard of snail mail, get used to slug mail.......


----------



## joaquinx (Jul 3, 2010)

A friend mailed a Christmas card from Kalamazoo on the 19th of December. I received it the first week of February.


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

I received an absentee ballot 1 day before the election.........


----------



## maesonna (Jun 10, 2008)

It depends a lot whether he lives in a big city or a small town. The more isolated his home is, the less reliable and slower the mails.

Here in Mexico City, I find that letters and packages from U.S. or Canada take 2 to 3 weeks, sometimes up to 6 weeks. Tracking has been useless in my experience, because they can only track it while it’s in the sending country. The tracking doesn’t coordinate between countries. Some people here said that with some courier services you can track across borders, but if you use the national mails, you certainly can’t.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

maesonna said:


> It depends a lot whether he lives in a big city or a small town. The more isolated his home is, the less reliable and slower the mails.
> 
> Here in Mexico City, I find that letters and packages from U.S. or Canada take 2 to 3 weeks, sometimes up to 6 weeks. Tracking has been useless in my experience, because they can only track it while it’s in the sending country. The tracking doesn’t coordinate between countries. Some people here said that with some courier services you can track across borders, but if you use the national mails, you certainly can’t.


Fedex and UPS definitely track across the Mexico-US border. Recently, I asked for tracking on a package I sent by Correos Mexico to Germany, but I never looked at the tracking so I can't say what they did with it.


----------



## ojosazules11 (Nov 3, 2013)

Whenever we've had to send any reasonably important, time sensitive documents we've used Estafeta, DHL, or FedEx. We've never had any problems with any of them, whether from Mexico to Canada or vice versa.


----------



## maesonna (Jun 10, 2008)

After the time when an envelope of documents we sent to Canada using one of the big name couriers (FedEx, UPS or DHL) was randomly delivered to a stranger in a neighbouring city of the intended recipient, I stopped thinking that they were more reliable than the mails.

Let me also mention my best experience with the mails in Mexico: On two different occasions that I bought a small paperback from eBay sellers in UK, the book arrived in my mailbox 6 days after purchase.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

maesonna said:


> Let me also mention my best experience with the mails in Mexico: On two different occasions that I bought a small paperback from eBay sellers in UK, the book arrived in my mailbox 6 days after purchase.


On the other hand, I've stopped ordering books from a wonderful online seller in the US because after the first two orders arrived in a timely fashion (in about 2 weeks), the rest never arrived, apparently "lost in transit".


----------



## maesonna (Jun 10, 2008)

Same experience here; I stopped buying from them too.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

maesonna said:


> Same experience here; I stopped buying from them too.


That's interesting, maesonna. It also happened to the friend in Mexico who first told me about this company. I wonder why this is happening. Luckily they do refund your money if your order is lost.


----------

